# PC Build - (Budget for office use only)



## nwgilbert (Sep 21, 2018)

We'd like to build a PC for general office use (only need the PC build itself -the case and everything inside.
We already have a monitor, keyboard, mouse, cables and a copy of windows 10.

This new build is for my partner and will be used for work ONLY (no gaming).

This will be used for Emails, Microsoft Office (Word & Excel) and a little bit of Adobe Photoshop/InDesign.

I would like the PC to be reliable and last long term. Could someone kindly help by putting together a build?

I would have thought this should cost anywhere between £300-£400 since we are building this ourselves.

Or would it be better to buy one pre-made since you can pick up office PCs so cheap nowadays?

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Pricing in USD ($) and approximate:

$44 Cooler Master N200 - Mini Tower Computer Case with Fully Meshed Front Panel and mATX/Mini-ITX Support

$43 EVGA 500 W1, 80+ WHITE 500W, 3 Year Warranty, Power Supply 100-W1-0500-KR, Black

$53 Gigabyte Ultra Durable GA-H110M-H Micro ATX Desktop Motherboard w/ Intel Chipset

$99 Intel Pentium G4400 - 3.30GHz Dual-Core (BX80662G4400) Processor

$25 Ballistix Sport LT 4GB Single DDR4 2400 MT/s (PC4-19200) DIMM 288-Pin - BLS4G4D240FSE (Red)

$49 WD Blue 1TB PC Hard Drive - 7200 RPM Class, SATA 6 Gb/s, 64 MB Cache, 3.5" - WD10EZEX

Total $313 (USD) = £235.70 (?)


BTW - I built this for a customer a few months ago and they are pleased with it.


--

FWIW, just spotted this at Costco:

HP Pavilion 590 Desktop - AMD Ryzen 3 - $329.99


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

^ I like the addition of the 500w eVGA PSU there Doc I have also used it in a few AMD 2400g builds they work very well. :smile:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The 500 watt EVGA are either HEC or Andyson, made by serious low end makers so I would be very careful there as starting at 550 watts Super Flower and Seasonic among the best makers make those.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

Well just goes to show you still need to look at the OEM of the PSU. I ordered 5 of them just based on the name (and price) for lower end builds, installing 2 in 2500G systems, one has been upgraded with an RX 580 and no issues at all. Other two are still in the box one of which I will be building with a b360/ i5 8400 running iGPU for a casual user.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

So true I only wish I could find a memory maker database as I know many of the actual makers but never was able to find a list that updates on all of them in one place.


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

nwgilbert said:


> We'd like to build a PC for general office use (only need the PC build itself -the case and everything inside.
> We already have a monitor, keyboard, mouse, cables and a copy of windows 10.
> 
> This new build is for my partner and will be used for work ONLY (no gaming).
> ...


you can check these: (they all fit in $400)
processor : amd ryzen 5 2400g
ram ; patriot elite viper 4 series
HDD: 1TB Seagate Baraccuda 7200rpm
Motherboard: MSI performance B450M
power supply: Evga 450watt


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

Rich-M said:


> So true I only wish I could find a memory maker database as I know many of the actual makers but never was able to find a list that updates on all of them in one place.


So true again, that might help you with your builds and your new hobby of overclocking right? 

Knowing the true maker always helps, but the skill of the builder is 100 times better. Knowing a BIOS and how to get the best of it to optimize voltages and memory performance is paramount to overall stability running well with the overclock, as well as knowing power supplies which apparently you are adept it.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Quite true too though perusal of motherboards has shown me it is hard to make blanket statements about good manufacturers as the best have occasionally produced really bad motherboards in my experience.


----------

